# Rare custom gheenoe low tide 13



## 772mudasr (Dec 6, 2011)

Purchased this boat about a year ago. It’s a low tide 13 built by unlimited glass works. After talkin with the shop in Titusville i found out there where a small number of them produced in 2002 and they are based off an airboat mold. With the 7 foot beam and tunnel hull this boat scoots and poles in next to nothing (yes i know everyone says this) anyone have one too? Or know anything else about them. I may be selling it soon as well due to a major relocation but this thing is just too much fun with the tailers.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cool little skiff man, any pictures of the tunnel? Kind of reminds of the pathfinder tunnel hulls a bit.


----------

